# Iphone 6s not charging



## diamond2316100 (Jun 3, 2020)

It wont charge i have tried new cords and the cord it came with. it is brand new. how do i fix this?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

The phone is brand new? If so, take it back for replacement......sound like a defective charging port on phone.


----------

